# IZZO to Cleveland???



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

MSU basketball will fundamentally change without him. Wow. Let's hope this doesn't come to fruition. Say it ain't so Tommy......


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ESPN is reporting that Izzo and the Cav's owner are discussing the terms of the deal now,, and that LeBron will *not* be consulted on who the new coach is,, either way. 

With that said,, I'm sure Izzo isn't gonna even consider this job if LeBron isn't there.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

A report is in that he's supposedly gone. 97.1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap sounds like a done deal.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I know many spartans that will be crying themselves to sleep if he leaves...


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

With all due respect, he's done everything he could do at the college level and with Cleveland, he steps into a very good situation if Lebron stays. If you look at other college coaches whose made the jump, they didn't start with nearly the type of talent Izzo will have. It's an enticing situation and if he wins Cleveland a title, he would be worship there like he is in East Lansing. I think he's going if LBJ stays.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

shanny28757 said:


> I know many spartans that will be crying themselves to sleep if he leaves...


 Count me in that camp. I'm getting ready to wear black for the next month if he goes. Hopefully he wakes up, he wont do to well in the NBA in my opinion. Dont think Labron would respond too well to Coach grabbing his jersey and screaming in his face, or any NBA primadonna for that matter. I bet $3million a year goes plenty a ways in Okemos or EL. Do they still have .25 cent draft beers at PTs?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

How ironic would it be if Scott Skiles decided to dump the NBA for MSU while Izzo dumps MSU for the NBA? I would have to think he'd be on the short list of replacements.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll be sad to see Izzo go but won't be mad if he makes the decision to leave. I don't know if there could be a better offer laid out on the table for him if he wants to go to the NBA. If he passes on this offer, he's a Spartan for life.

I can't wait to see Lebron in shoulder pads during one of Izzo's famous rebounding drills. Part of this offer has got to revolve around whether Lebron stays or not. Without Lebron, the Cavs are pretty much a mediocre team at best. Come on Knicks, give Lebron that $100,000,000 contract!!!!!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

ATB said:


> Do they still have .25 cent draft beers at PTs?


I wish. My bank account would look much healthier after I graduated if they did. Burgerama Thursdays at the Riv. Bring $10 and you can eat burgers, fries and drink as much beer as you want. Usually you'll have a buck or two left over.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

[ame="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5275776"]Tom Izzo says he hasn't decided if he'll coach Cleveland Cavaliers - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://espn.go.com/video/[email protected]@[email protected]@5275316[/ame]


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Glad he didn't go.


----------

